# Painting alloy wheels issues with paint running



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Hi guys, I've been refurbing my wheels whilst at home and 3 out of 4 have been finished but one is giving me trouble, process was clean wheels, remove tar, sand, clean again, prime, topcoat but there is an issue with the topcoat, in 2 areas it simply wont lay down correctly as you can see in the images, I've gone mad and sprayed too much in the hope it'll stick, how can this be fixed?

Should I put thinners on the areas and risk messing up the primer coat or should I wait for it to dry and wet sand it down? when I started this issue was visible so I wet sanded each area in the hope it would fix it but it hasn't




upload


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Chances are there's some oil or silicone on there which is causing the paint to pull away from itself so you're having to put tons of paint over it to try and bridge over the contamination.

I think you'll have to rub it down, clean and reprime and repainted the affected areas, should be able to just topcoat the local area then do another thin coat over the whole wheel to blend the repair in. Shouldn't have to start the whole wheel from scratch.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep that looks like silicone 'birds eyes', needs sanding and thorough cleaning, panel / anti silicon solvent wiping. When you come to spray there is an an anti birds eye additive you can get for the paint. 

When priming I'd suggest a 2k epoxy primer as a) its very good for corrosion preventing, b) it forms a good barrier coat.
Make sure the place you are spraying is clean and that nothing gets used e.g. oil, trim, dressing, oil or 'maintenance' fluids near the spraying area, think hygiene! Make a 'tent' if you can (e.g. out of car masking film). 
Bear in mind wind or breezes can carry such fluids and deposit them on you nice fresh paint, e.g. from your neighbours drive way..

Good luck.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't put thinners on it unless you plan on striping the whole wheel back?

I personally think you should chuck the wheel on the NSF and send it 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

The Painters enemy. They hate that silicone.
Can't see any ref to use of PW or U-pol?
I'd try to repair those areas, PW and paint. It may work, may not, but nothing to lose.
Everyone only ever really learns by mistakes. I reckon you did well and they will look great next time. Chin up :thumb:


----------

